

Can You Be Too Perfect? - pushingbits
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=can-you-be-too-perfect

======
jherdman
Have many HN'ers done the Myers-Briggs personality type test? According to
this test, I'm an INTJ.I tend to set very high standards for myself, many
times they're impossibly high. When I fail to achieve them, I feel horribly
depressed and disappointed in myself. Worse yet, I tend to have very high
expectations for the people around me.

I'm that guy who joins your project and reformats your code for consistency,
and who relentless refactors your code into something readable and DRY.

I've spent a great deal of time learning how to set manageable goals for
myself on a near daily basis. I'm also learning how to let my expectations for
others be set by others (versus me setting very high standards for them). So,
I can see a bit of myself in this article. I often wish I cared a little less.
It seems like an easier life.

~~~
mr_luc
I took that test once when I was 14, at a party, and I was INTJ as well.

But the reaction I got from other people was a little weird. I sense they may
have been judging me because of the J. Which stands for Judging.

So the successive times I've taken that test, I've been overly aware of my
responses, and I'll consciously skew them to produce a result that represents
a more outgoing, easygoing, emotional person.

Is that wrong?

~~~
embeddedradical
why not just clarify? the 'judging' doesn't mean you judge other people -- it
means you prefer action over learning. that's the real difference between J/P
-- action v learning preference.

------
notaddicted
Article is less so about being too perfect, more so about wanting to be
perfect when you aren't. Titles that are more marketing than description annoy
me.

------
10ren
print [http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=can-you-
be-...](http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=can-you-be-too-
perfect&print=true)

------
ansin
_despite his accomplishments, Liu teeters on a mental precipice: "It feels
shameful, like, hey, I’m in my early 30s, I should have had a Yahoo by now or
I should at least have had a company I sold for tons of money."_

Sounds familiar.

------
pawan
depends ..

